# logging pics



## STEVEGODSEYJR (Apr 11, 2011)

Found this website that has loads of logging picture

TheRustyGrapple 's Photo Galleries at pbase.com

Steve:msp_w00t:


----------



## CJH1 (Apr 11, 2011)

I like the pedal yarder.


----------



## RPM (Apr 11, 2011)

Good find.....I worked under alot of Washington, Skagit and Madill yarders. I hate the pictures of them rusting away in a field though. End of an era


----------



## slowp (Apr 11, 2011)

B&M (still going) Filla (don't know) Fred B Moe (no longer) Castle Rock Stihl (did they go to Alaska?) all used to work on our forest. 

Fred B Moe was a big logging outfit and they could move logs. One unit had 2 yarders set up and you had to be on your toes, paying attention to where you were and where the lines were. 

They were the outfit who had a bunch of trucks hauling over "the hill" from the Trout Lake area. On the day the weigh cops came here for their annual weighing, all the Moe trucks mysteriously broke down. They were strung out along their route--parked. 

I think the cops went into the woods and started weighing the "broke down" trucks.


----------



## Joe46 (Apr 11, 2011)

LOL. Some of those Moe trucks were shaky at best.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 11, 2011)

That pedal yarder is too cool!

I remember that helicopter outfit up in Vail in '96. I was working as a contractor for Weyerhauser at the time doing herbicide resistance studies. Between the Fort just north and the logging operations, we got pretty used to helicopters being around all the time.

Well, one day at lunchtime I couldn't get the crummy ('80 E-350 van) started. Battery was dead enough that even the CB wouldn't work, and it was at least a 10 mile hike to somewhere out by Skookumchuck Reservoir, where the nearest pavement was, and then another 6 or 7 miles into Bucoda, where the nearest payphone we knew of was. 

I think I had six guys in that crew, if I remember right. We were sitting up on that hill trying to psyche ourselves up for a long hike, when over the hill came a helicopter. It wasn't the red UH-1 from the logging show, and it wasn't anything green or black from the military. No, it was the familiar green-and-white Bell from Chehalis that Weyerhauser owned. Sure enough, it came whop-whop-whop down to the next landing, and who should pop out but our contract boss, Paul F! 

I think I cleared about 500 yards down that hill in about five huge leaps. I reached Paul, who had a handful of summer interns with him to check out our study, and gasp "Tell the boss the truck is broken". He goes, "Roger that!", jumps into the 'copter and flies off, all _Deus Ex Machina_ style. 

Our boss rolls in a couple of hours later. Turns out that was the one time I ever had an ignition problem where the coil was actually the culprit; it had boiled the dielectric, split the case, leaked all over everything, and then shorted to ground so the battery completely discharged. 

Helicopters!


----------



## nw axe man (Apr 12, 2011)

slowp said:


> B&M (still going) Filla (don't know) Fred B Moe (no longer) Castle Rock Stihl (did they go to Alaska?) all used to work on our forest.
> 
> Fred B Moe was a big logging outfit and they could move logs. One unit had 2 yarders set up and you had to be on your toes, paying attention to where you were and where the lines were.
> 
> ...


 
I remember when Moe was huge around here back in the mid/late sixties and seventies. My dad did all of the cutting for him and Latimer and Sons. In '69 he was cutting for 14 yarder sides. It was a bad year for accidents on his crew. Lots of cuts, several bad bust ups and my grandfather got killed. They were working 6-7 days a week and that was when they were working 7-8 hours a day cutting. My father had 30 guys cutting for him at that time. The problem with that is that there is no way that you can get 30 top notch cutters working for one contractor at any one time. Consequently he had some not so top notch cutters that wound up getting hurt.
I do remember Moes trucks at the time. A ton of them on the road and lots of breakdowns. I also remember in the early to mid seventies Filla had 96 trucks running the roads. Just like cutters, you can't get that many good ones all driving at the same time. They wound up pulling his trucks off the roads until he got his safety crap all done.
I was walking through a patch to cut and found a big wallet in the woods. Bent over, picked it up and lo and behold, Roy Fillas wallet. Had a lot of stuff in it (green). Had the same amount in it when I gave it to him. He was very grateful.


----------



## Humptulips (Apr 13, 2011)

I worked for Moe for three days. Quit the first day but told them I would stick it out until the end of the week if they wanted. Started on a wednesday. 
That outfit had the junkiest most brokedown equipment. I'd heard stories but it was worse then I could imagine. No riggin either. First day I had to cut up some chokers to make straps.
Just to give you an idea they had two sides close together and four two seater PUs to haul the crew. Out of the four ours was the only one that had a door that would open from the outside, back drivers side. The rest you had to leave a window open to get in.
They used to run their good trucks at Morton and when they got run off the road up there they would send the to the Harbor until they run them off there. Then they went to the Clearwater and went from the woods to sorting yard, all off highway.
I was working for another outfit on the Clearwater and everyday we would see a Moe crewbus headed to work, No windshield and it was winter:msp_ohmy:


----------



## nw axe man (Apr 18, 2011)

Humptulips said:


> I worked for Moe for three days. Quit the first day but told them I would stick it out until the end of the week if they wanted. Started on a wednesday.
> That outfit had the junkiest most brokedown equipment. I'd heard stories but it was worse then I could imagine. No riggin either. First day I had to cut up some chokers to make straps.
> Just to give you an idea they had two sides close together and four two seater PUs to haul the crew. Out of the four ours was the only one that had a door that would open from the outside, back drivers side. The rest you had to leave a window open to get in.
> They used to run their good trucks at Morton and when they got run off the road up there they would send the to the Harbor until they run them off there. Then they went to the Clearwater and went from the woods to sorting yard, all off highway.
> I was working for another outfit on the Clearwater and everyday we would see a Moe crewbus headed to work, No windshield and it was winter:msp_ohmy:


 Sounds like you knew Moe alright.
I do have to say, Fred B. Moe was an alright gentleman. In 85 we were cutting for an outfit called Brazier Forest Products out of Mollala, OR. All they bought was big wood and lots of it. That was the period of time when outfits like that were speculating on the timber market and buying it up with outrageous prices. We had nine million feet on the ground when the head of Brazier called me up one Sunday nite and said to shut'er down. We're going bankrupt.
On that type of a deal the sale goes through a process and is "sold" as a "sheriffs sale". Both of the sales we were cutting were sheriffs sales. In that type of a situation the cutters that have already put down the timber have no rights whatsoever and the loggers that log it have no obligation to pay the cutters. Fred called and we talked and he paid us as if we had cut it for him. So did the other guy. I have no bad things to say about them other than you're right, they sure did run junk.


----------

